# 2010 Haunt: Dark Castle (Belgium)



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello,

I made this years haunt a real succes! With 12 actors, special effects, sound effects, we build a great haunted house.

Website Dark Castle

We got about 1400 visitors on this evening, here's a movie (in dutch):

Watch movie here

Topic Haunt 2009
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19590

Topic Haunt 2008
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19611


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you for sharing. It seemed that everyone was having a very good time. 
How popular is Halloween in your country? Do people go trick or treating like it is done here?


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Thank you for sharing. It seemed that everyone was having a very good time.
> How popular is Halloween in your country? Do people go trick or treating like it is done here?


It's not that popular. We are almost the only persons in Belgium that builds Haunted Houses like this. Other hauses aren't that professional.

And for the rest people decorate their houses but very kitch with the skeletons and stuff.


Steven


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was great! Having it in a foreign language made it somehow better! I'm envisioning the patrons say "those damn Americans and their stupid holidays! I wet myself!"
The scenes and detail were amazing. Very nice job!


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you! :jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You should post the second video here for everyone else to see.


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> You should post the second video here for everyone else to see.


Done 

Greetz, Steven


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://halloweengroep.be/cot/

link to second video

Steven, I just copied the link you sent me and moved it here.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"Meer dan 1000 bezoekers"...that is a lot of bezoekers! Congratulation on a successful haunt. 

We love looking at international Halloween haunts.
Thank you for posting the videos.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing! Congratulations!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic makeup work! Even though I have no idea what is being said in the video, it is quite clear that everyone was enjoying it. Congratulations on the successful haunt!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you for that, fun to see Halloween celebrated in other places. Especially the place that give us Heineken.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding....thanks for sharing


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

dynoflyer said:


> Thank you for that, fun to see Halloween celebrated in other places. Especially the place that give us Heineken.


We give Jupiler in Belgium. Heineken is Holland 
I will post a translation from the movie for you guys!

Greetings, Steven


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Halloweengroepbe/171814379497059
Again an update! Make up movie from our crew!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man, I really wish I could see this! For some reason, none of the vids are working for me. But anyway, I think it's super cool that you're helping to bring Halloween to Belgium! Rock on, fellow Haunter!:jol:


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

More pictures of our haunt(s) available at:
http://www.halloweengroep.be/spookhuizen/dark-castle-2010/fotoalbum/


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Pretty cool stuff. Is storage a problem?


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes. A very big problem. Any tips or ideas are welcome!
:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

still can't see the video, but the pictures were awesome!


----------



## swouters (Nov 20, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> still can't see the video, but the pictures were awesome!


Will try to upload it in another way for you!

Steven


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Facebook is the only link that I can gain access to your video and pictures. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Halloweengroep/171814379497059
It seems like your website has no video or pictures available?
Anyway very nice job!


----------

